# crayfish eating feeder.



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

you can see him pulling off the skin with his teeth.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

SSSSWWWWWEEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!
cool pic!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

They did that in my tank too.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome, i wish i can get some crayfisha round here!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

don't wanna derail, but here's a pic of my blue crayfish eating one of my exos


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

can u safely house crayfish with p's, i mean, exo's are vicious little bastards, and if it can take down an exo i mean, wouldnt it be reasonable to say that it could take down a p?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool, but not cool enough to stay here...








Therefore:

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> don't wanna derail, but here's a pic of my blue crayfish eating one of my exos


 OWNED.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

my shrimp had taken down a cory and two green tiger barbs that i only got yesterday









think its gunna be taking a trip to spiderman2099's oscar


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

my piranhas ate my crayfish


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you can keep piranhas with crayfish, just keep your Ps well fed. mine didn't bother my crayfish. they'd nip at him every once in a while, but other than that he got left alone. but blue crawdads are really aggressive, mine nips at my ps all the time. he eats everything too, including mouse tail...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

My first shoal of piranha didnt touch crustaceans, but my last shoal ate crawfish as soon as they hit the water. So it could go either way, but its a risk. *

* holy sh*t, that was the first time i gave piranha advice in about 3 years.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice action shots.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i want one now


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

man those things are evil THE BITH MUST DIE


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

They're awsome killers very fun to watch


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Haha, One time I bought like 8 Crayfish and bunch of feeders and they will actually pile up on one another and stretch their claws out to tryin catch feeders. It was so funny. They're really cool to have as scavengers until they get eaten bye the Ps.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How in the f*ck did a crayfish manage to catch an exodon????


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> How in the f*ck did a crayfish manage to catch an exodon????


 i know wtf?

it must have stopped swimming right by the cray


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

> they will actually pile up on one another and stretch their claws out to tryin catch feeders. It was so funny.


Actualy the fish can evade them during daylight but when they lights are off they became very effective killers


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i had a blue crawfish in my old feeder tank, and i saw it catch a comet once. It was the funniest thing ive ever seen.. the comet was swimming around with the crawfish attached to its ass.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shots guys..hypen was the exos dead already or did he get snatched up..?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

once my cryfish tried to nip at my big comet orange juce(hes like the most beautiful and perfect feeder evar)and the other 2 went and started attacking him it was hella funny and hes not dead yet


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

:laugh: Nice pics, crayfish are interesting fish.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> Nice pics, crayfish are interesting fish.


 lol they arent fish... they're crustaceans (SP)


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmm, you guys pay 19.99 a pop? thats what my LFS sells for.

I only have some tiger eye in my Tank besides 2 nice peices of driftwood and all real plants... Funny how my irritan will eat a feeder on sight, I have 3 Raphaels who live in a larger peice of driftwood and come out at night..

If I got a crayfish would it be able to lonestar? or will it kill some raphs?

Personally im just scared to pay for a 20.00 meal for the Irritan so I may have to wait for my pygo tank any ideas?


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

The TRUTH is, crayfish are not fast enough to actually "catch" a feeder fish, let alone an exo, unless the fish is sick/injured or they bump into them in a panic or in the middle of the night.

People who say that their crayfish actually "tries" to catch feeders are full of sh*t.

They eat what gets close enough for them to. They are not quick, stealthy, predators like some would lead you to believe.

Actually, crayfish are quite slow and dumb.

I feed my crays goldfish when my G. Tile decides to kill them instead of eating them. Mostly, they are fed red wrigglers and shrimp pellets.

I've owned crays since the mid 90's both as pets and food items.

They are scavengers, not aggressive predators.


----------

